# Zipp manning up and doing a full recall



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

SRAM recalls older Zipp 88 front hubs - BikeRadar

SRAM recalls older Zipp 88 front hubs
Potential wheel failure affects 12,000 units, including 303 and 404 models










SRAM is recalling Zipp 88 front hubs sold between October 2008 and December 2010. This comes after two reports of collapsed front wheels that resulted in injury due to a failure at the front hub’s flange ring. This recall affects an approximate 12,000 units.


Those affected feature a silver alloy hub shell. The outside flange ring is gray in the standard option and blue, gold, gray, pink or red in the ZedTech options. The diameter of the two clinch nuts is approximately 1 inch.









Simply check your hub to see


The first version of the 88 hub is the only one affected by the recall. The first version has the Z logo on the flange ring. The other versions – not affected by this recall – do not have the Z logo on the flange ring.


Certain types of complete bikes from Specialized, Giant, Felt, Orbea and Cannondale were sold with Zipp wheels with these hubs. A listing of these brands and their model types can be viewed at the link below.


This series of hub was used in all performance Zipp wheelsets from the 101 up through the 303 and 404 to the 1080. Some of affected hubs were on wheels sold separately.


SRAM said affected hubs will be replaced free of charge.


Those in the USA affected are advised to contact SRAM at (800) 346-2928 between 9 a.m. and 8 p.m. ET Monday through Thursday and 9 a.m. to 6 p.m. ET on Friday, or visit www.sram.com or Zipp - Speed Weaponry and click on Recall Notice for more information.


Outside of the USA, those affected are advised to contact their original point of purchase or local bike store for more information and to arrange a return. We've been told by SRAM Australia that dealers will be reimbursed for their time.


For more information of the recall, visit the CPSC website.

SRAM Recalls Zipp 88 Bicycle Wheel Hubs Due to Crash and Injury Hazards | CPSC.gov


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Now if they would just recall some of the crappy rear hubs. A guy on my training ride is on one. It clangs and clatters more than a 1988 Honda Civic. On (2) separate occasions he couldn't even get home, had to call the wifey.

Really embarrassed for the guy.


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

Darn, I have one of these in my front wheel. I'll call them today so I have the wheel back by the time the season starts. Thanks!


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

5-7 years after the fact is a little late, don't you think?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm guessing the thread title is misleading.

I'm guessing that SRAM/Zipp isn't actually manning up at all, I think I'm giving them too much credit.

I'm guessing that the CPSC has issued a mandatory recall on these hubs. If Zipp was doing this voluntarily it would be a lot more than just these hubs. And the reports say that there's been two reported failures to the CPSC which prompted this recall, so...

I think SRAM/Zipp is a dirtball company, always have. I think they make sub-par equipment and use the public as unwitting beta testers.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

MMsRepBike said:


> I think SRAM/Zipp is a dirtball company, always have. I think they make sub-par equipment and use the public as unwitting beta testers.


I like Zipp Firecrest rims, and I use a Zipp stem and Zipp carbon seat post. All those function really well.

I hope this doesn't turn into yet another vitriolic Zipp bashing thread.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I have an alloy Zipp post and stem and am getting some carbon bars of theirs. I would never ride their wheels though. Being a mechanic, I've seen a constant stream of failures of their products. Constant. Sram has given our shop more trouble than Zipp but both are terrible. Failing shifters, failing brakes, failing hubs, serious things. They always replace things though no questions asked. Problem is we never stop seeing failures.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

MMsRepBike said:


> I have an alloy Zipp post and stem and am getting some carbon bars of theirs. I would never ride their wheels though. Being a mechanic, I've seen a constant stream of failures of their products. Constant. Sram has given our shop more trouble than Zipp but both are terrible. Failing shifters, failing brakes, failing hubs, serious things. They always replace things though no questions asked. Problem is we never stop seeing failures.


How much does Shimano pay you to trash Sram?


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

MMsRepBike said:


> I think SRAM/Zipp is a dirtball company, always have. I think they make sub-par equipment and use the public as unwitting beta testers.


Not in my experience, at all. I once had issues with a two-year-old rear wheel constantly breaking spokes (after doing fine for more than a year). It was well out of warranty, but they took the wheel back, re-laced the entire wheel (all new spokes, and put new decals on the rim as well), and shipped it back to me, all for free with a two-week total turn-around time.

Also, I just talked to one of their reps, and they said they'll check if the rim is suitable for rebuilding with the new hub, and if not they'll send me a brand-new wheel. Not sure what I could complain about...

P.S.: Dang, I just checked, and they're not selling 303s with aluminum braking surfaces anymore. I really hope I can keep my old rim. Not interested in getting a full-carbon wheel and dealing with the braking issues afterwards...


----------



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

Pirx said:


> Not in my experience, at all. I once had issues with a two-year-old rear wheel constantly breaking spokes (after doing fine for more than a year). It was well out of warranty, but they took the wheel back, re-laced the entire wheel (all new spokes, and put new decals on the rim as well), and shipped it back to me, all for free with a two-week total turn-around time.
> 
> Also, I just talked to one of their reps, and they said they'll check if the rim is suitable for rebuilding with the new hub, and if not they'll send me a brand-new wheel. Not sure what I could complain about...
> 
> P.S.: Dang, I just checked, and they're not selling 303s with aluminum braking surfaces anymore. I really hope I can keep my old rim. Not interested in getting a full-carbon wheel and dealing with the braking issues afterwards...


They would probably send you the Zipp 30s with the Swiss steal bearings.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

tvad said:


> 5-7 years after the fact is a little late, don't you think?


A lot of companies don't issue recalls until there is a substantial threat of crippling litigation.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

My 808 is affected by this. I just took it to my local dealer and am waiting to hear. I've been very underwhelmed with zipp customer service in the past.


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

Keoki said:


> They would probably send you the Zipp 30s with the Swiss steal bearings.


Not going to happen. I'd have a serious problem with that if they did.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

tvad said:


> I like Zipp Firecrest rims, and I use a Zipp stem and Zipp carbon seat post. All those function really well.
> 
> I hope this doesn't turn into yet another vitriolic Zipp bashing thread.


For what they charged for a set of wheels, they should be handing out loaners.

Zipp is the American Mavic. They can do great rims, but their hubs are oddly sub par.


----------



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

ziscwg said:


> For what they charged for a set of wheels, they should be handing out loaners.
> 
> Zipp is the American Mavic. They can do great rims, but their hubs are oddly sub par.


Then upgrade the hubs to DT Swiss or Chris King like Tvad did on his 202 FCs.


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

ziscwg said:


> Zipp is the American Mavic. They can do great rims, but their hubs are oddly sub par.


Not sure about their rear hubs, but that front hub has been great. Hmm, well, that's not counting the fact that it turns out that it could have exploded on me any time... :blush2: But, anyway, other than that little detail it's been unbelievably smooth over the about 12,000 miles I have on it, with exactly zero maintenance.


----------



## JLBOCBC (Feb 13, 2015)

*If Zipp was really manning up they would be replacing rear hubs too.*



Pirx said:


> Not sure about their rear hubs, but that front hub has been great. Hmm, well, that's not counting the fact that it turns out that it could have exploded on me any time... :blush2: But, anyway, other than that little detail it's been unbelievably smooth over the about 12,000 miles I have on it, with exactly zero maintenance.


A quick Google shows rear hub flange failures. Against all wheel building advice they radial laced the drive side putting too much stress on the flanges.


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

Pirx said:


> Not going to happen. I'd have a serious problem with that if they did.


Update: I talked to my LBS this morning. He called me after having talked to the guys at Zipp in Indiana. Turns out they found a crack in the carbon part of the rim, so they don't want to relace a new hub to my old rim. They gave me three options:

Replace my 303 with a 404 front wheel. Apparently those are still available with the aluminum brake track.
Replace my 303 with a brand new 303 Firecrest, all-carbon wheel
Third option would have involved replacing both rear rim and front wheel so that the rims would match, but that wasn't workable since I have a Powertap in my rear, and Zipp doesn't build wheels with Powertaps anymore.

I'm not really thrilled about the all-carbon wheel, but going 404 would have really hurt versatility: Even the 303 wasn't so great at 20+mph crosswinds. On the other hand, keep in mind that I had purchased that front wheel in May of 2009. I really don't think I can complain too much about having an almost six-year old wheel with 12,000 miles on it replaced with a brand-new 2015 303 Firecrest. Bottom line: I still think Zipp/SRAM have done right by me. I find it very hard to think up any even remotely realistic way to handle this any better. My 2 cents.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

^I would have asked them to supply you with new Zipp carbon Firecrest rims so you could build a new wheelset with your existing hubs (including Powertap).


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

They gave me that option (that was the third one), but I decided against it. My rear wheel is completely different anyway (a 404 with a Powertap hub, versus the 303 front wheel, plus I usually have a different tire in the rear as well), so having identical rims is more or less irrelevant.


----------



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

Pirx said:


> Update: I talked to my LBS this morning. He called me after having talked to the guys at Zipp in Indiana. Turns out they found a crack in the carbon part of the rim, so they don't want to relace a new hub to my old rim. They gave me three options:
> 
> Replace my 303 with a 404 front wheel. Apparently those are still available with the aluminum brake track.
> Replace my 303 with a brand new 303 Firecrest, all-carbon wheel
> ...


I've returned my 2010 808s (aluminum braking) and they gave me similar options as you. I went for the upgrade to the latest 808 FCs with the new V9 rear hub for less than $1K. 

So, now I'll have the following in my stable:

2015 Zipp 808 FC - pending
2013 Zipp 303 FC
2013 Zipp 404 FC
2008 Zipp 404 Zedtech (aluminum braking with dimpled hubs)
2007 Zipp 404 rear (aluminum braking)
2006 Zipp 303 front (aluminum braking)


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

Pirx said:


> My rear wheel is completely different anyway (a 404 with a Powertap hub, versus the 303 front wheel, plus I usually have a different tire in the rear as well), *so having identical rims is more or less irrelevant*.


But that will anger the cycling Gods.


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

tvad said:


> But that will anger the cycling Gods.


Oh well, these guys have been angry at me for like forever...


----------



## Corenfa (Jun 9, 2014)

Not sure where all the Zipp and SRAM bashing is coming from. I use SRAM Force on my road/racing bike and love it. I've even hard wrecked it a few times and my shifters are scuffed as hell but fine. I never mis-shift, etc.

As for my wheels - Zipp 303 Firecrest. I'll have to check the hubs, but since I just got them last year, I doubt they're affected. The braking is not a problem at all on these wheels. I've used them in wet weather and on extreme downhills (I live in Seattle, we have plenty of both) and no problems. I rode a group ride last weekend at a slower pace so my kiddo could ride with me. We did some big descents (1.2 miles, 8% downhill) and I was on my brakes almost the whole time to keep with the slower group. I felt my brake track at the end, still cool to the touch and no extra squealing or chattering.

I use my 303s for almost every ride now, never even throwing my aluminum clinchers on in the wet anymore. They work great in all conditions and can take a serious beating. 

Just sayin...


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

That's great to hear, so maybe my distrust of those carbon brake tracks is unjustified. We'll see. Out of curiosity, what pads do you use?


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Corenfa said:


> Not sure where all the Zipp and SRAM bashing is coming from. I use SRAM Force on my road/racing bike and love it. I've even hard wrecked it a few times and my shifters are scuffed as hell but fine. I never mis-shift, etc.
> 
> As for my wheels - Zipp 303 Firecrest. I'll have to check the hubs, but since I just got them last year, I doubt they're affected. The braking is not a problem at all on these wheels. I've used them in wet weather and on extreme downhills (I live in Seattle, we have plenty of both) and no problems. I rode a group ride last weekend at a slower pace so my kiddo could ride with me. We did some big descents (1.2 miles, 8% downhill) and I was on my brakes almost the whole time to keep with the slower group. I felt my brake track at the end, still cool to the touch and no extra squealing or chattering.
> 
> ...


Lots of Ford Pintos owners had no problems either.

Granted it's mostly anacdotal but if you've wasted enough time on the internet like a lot of us have and seen the user reports of fails it's no mystery where the Sram/Zipp bashing comes from.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Lots of Ford Pintos owners had no problems either.


Learned to drive in a '72 Pinto, and my mother loved it so much she bought a new one five years later. Go figure.



Jay Strongbow said:


> Granted it's mostly anacdotal but if you've wasted enough time on the internet like a lot of us have and seen the user reports of fails it's no mystery where the Sram/Zipp bashing comes from.


I'm a strong believer in the magnification of complaints on the internet; a few can appear as dozens.

However, the Zipp Model 88 hub recall changed my view and legitimized internet Zipp hub complaints, and although I never had any quality issues with my Zipp hubs, I've rebuilt my Zipp Firecrest rims with DT Swiss hubs (because I really like the rims).

I use Zipp Tangente brake pads, but when those wear out, I'll be switching to Swiss Stop Black Prince pads for carbon (Zipp approved...will not void warranty).


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

tvad said:


> Learned to drive in a '72 Pinto, and my mother loved it so much she bought a new one five years later. Go figure.


I saw a mint condition pinto wagon with the fake wood paneling parked in front of a liquor store in NH last summer. When I say mint I mean like never seen the light of day before. Then, expecting the owner to be a bit 'ecentric' out comes Joe Average normal guy and hops in like no big deal he's driving around an early 70's mint pinto wagon with fake wood paneling in 2014.

Okay, you had to be there but it seriously made my day that day.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

Jay Strongbow said:


> I saw a mint condition pinto wagon with the fake wood paneling parked in front of a liquor store in NH last summer. When I say mint I mean like never seen the light of day before. Then, expecting the owner to be a bit 'ecentric' out comes Joe Average normal guy and hops in like no big deal he's driving around an early 70's mint pinto wagon with fake wood paneling in 2014.
> 
> Okay, you had to be there but it seriously made my day that day.


Beauty! Which reminded me that while I learned to drive my mother's automatic '72 Pinto, I learned to drive stick in a '72 Red Pinto wagon owned by my boss (yes...with fake wood paneling). I had to make deliveries in that red bomber, which was interesting on snowy upstate NY roads.

Good times!


----------



## Corenfa (Jun 9, 2014)

Pirx said:


> That's great to hear, so maybe my distrust of those carbon brake tracks is unjustified. We'll see. Out of curiosity, what pads do you use?


I use the platinum pads that came with the Zipps.
I've got over 1K miles on them and they still look great. I do clean them pretty regularly and rough them up with then get a little too smooth looking.


----------



## Corenfa (Jun 9, 2014)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Lots of Ford Pintos owners had no problems either.
> 
> Granted it's mostly anacdotal but if you've wasted enough time on the internet like a lot of us have and seen the user reports of fails it's no mystery where the Sram/Zipp bashing comes from.


Yeah, I've heard lots of anecdotal evidence, but I've never seen one picture of a failed Zipp rim and only 1 of a failed hub. I've heard LOTS of stories about "I had this buddy who rode with this other buddy who was bombing a descent at a fondo where carbon rims are outlawed, and his wheel done blowed up while he was going 112MPH in a switchback. He got up and walked away. That's the last time I use anything carbon."

If carbon wheels had as many problems as they're reported to on the interwebs, Zipp, Enve, Easton, Mavic, Reynolds, and dozens others would be out of business and we'd be hearing about the class action lawsuits.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

I've personally had one hub failure, now hubs two recalled, and four rim replacements, only one of which was from a crash. 

That's not bashing, that's just my story with them.


----------



## pcurtis (Mar 5, 2015)

Pirx said:


> Update: I talked to my LBS this morning. He called me after having talked to the guys at Zipp in Indiana. Turns out they found a crack in the carbon part of the rim, so they don't want to relace a new hub to my old rim. They gave me three options:
> 
> Replace my 303 with a 404 front wheel. Apparently those are still available with the aluminum brake track.
> Replace my 303 with a brand new 303 Firecrest, all-carbon wheel
> ...


Hi. - Zipp/SRAM have said that the carbon rim on my 303 (with less than 2000km on it) is failing (carbon failure and confirmed no fault of the rider) but have only given me one option - which is to replace my wheels (303/404) with a set of Zipp 60s. I'm not happy at all since this is zipps budget set on worse hubs. Can you let ME know what wheel set they offered you? Thanks


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

My 202 and 808 are on their way back to me with new hubs.


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

pcurtis said:


> Hi. - Zipp/SRAM have said that the carbon rim on my 303 (with less than 2000km on it) is failing (carbon failure and confirmed no fault of the rider) but have only given me one option - which is to replace my wheels (303/404) with a set of Zipp 60s. I'm not happy at all since this is zipps budget set on worse hubs. Can you let ME know what wheel set they offered you? Thanks


I'm going to get a brand new 303 Firecrest, and they would have offered me to replace the rear rim (a 404) with a new one too, if it wasn't for the Powertap.

A replacement with Zipp 60s is completely unacceptable; those wheels sell for less than half of what their carbon wheels go. Are you dealing with them directly? I just let my LBS handle things.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

Pirx said:


> I'm going to get a brand new 303 Firecrest, and they would have offered me to replace the rear rim (a 404) with a new one too, if it wasn't for the Powertap.


If Zipp was willing to replace the rear 404 rim because it was faulty, then I don't understand why they wouldn't still replace it and allow you to keep the Powertap hub. That way you could rebuild the 404 with your Powertap. Zipp's policy in this scenario makes no sense to me. Maybe I don't understand the 404 situation...specifically what was wrong with the wheel.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Fwiw, zipp will not talk to their customers directly. They only talk to the dealers now. 

Replacement with 60s is ridiculous. Insist on replacement with 303/404s.


----------



## pcurtis (Mar 5, 2015)

Fireform said:


> Fwiw, zipp will not talk to their customers directly. They only talk to the dealers now.
> 
> Replacement with 60s is ridiculous. Insist on replacement with 303/404s.


I'm liaising through my LBS but due to their silly offer of a set of 60s I felt the need to contact SRAM and zipp directly. That was a week ago now. Zipp haven't replied. SRAM have replied but wth the message that they will on deal with the LBS and not me. However I did manage to at least say that a set of 60s was not a fair replacement for a virtually unused 303/404 set. They did say they were considering my situation but silence since.


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

tvad said:


> If Zipp was willing to replace the rear 404 rim because it was faulty,


No, that rear wheel is perfectly fine. It's only the front wheel that had the recalled hub. The replacement of the rear would have been purely for aesthetics (to better match the new front wheel), but, like I said, it's a different wheel anyway so it makes no difference to me.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

Pirx said:


> No, that rear wheel is perfectly fine. It's only the front wheel that had the recalled hub. The replacement of the rear would have been purely for aesthetics (to better match the new front wheel), but, like I said, it's a different wheel anyway so it makes no difference to me.


I see. Nice of Zipp to offer to replace a wheel when there was nothing wrong with it.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

SRAM Recalls Zipp 88v6, 88v7 and 88v8 Front Hubs - Bikerumor

It's not just the older wheels/hubs folks. It's the new ones too. And the skewers.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

Very glad I replaced my Zipp 88v7 hubs with DT Swiss DT240.


----------



## kookieCANADA (Jan 20, 2011)

MMsRepBike said:


> SRAM Recalls Zipp 88v6, 88v7 and 88v8 Front Hubs - Bikerumor
> 
> It's not just the older wheels/hubs folks. It's the new ones too. And the skewers.


I have the 2013 101s and 404FC wheelsets.

SRAM/Zipp should the rear hubs too...might as well!


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

Made in Merica!


Hope their disc wheels are ok.. Different different beast I guess


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Zipp recalls 18,530 quick-release skewers, expands hub recall - BikeRadar











> SRAM is recalling some 18,530 quick-release skewers that came on Zipp wheels sold between March 2015 and December 2015. There is no code on the affected quick releases, however they can be identified by their shape and the absence of a printed mark on the back center of the lever. In related news, SRAM expanded its recall of Zipp 88 front hubs to include 88v6, 88v7 or 88v8 models as well.





> Campagnolo reps went so far as to tell us at their big press reveal that the Italians have observed the competition and have “no intention of ever going through a product recall”.


----------



## 67fb (Jul 30, 2007)

MMsRepBike said:


> SRAM Recalls Zipp 88v6, 88v7 and 88v8 Front Hubs - Bikerumor
> 
> It's not just the older wheels/hubs folks. It's the new ones too. And the skewers.


Ok, have read the official release, but is it basically every Firecrest front wheel sold up until the v9 hub? 

Some of the previous comments, sounds like the wheels go back to Zipp, other words the LBS is not relacing?

I've got a 404 and 202 that will get brought in. 404 is on the TT bike, 202 gets miles constantly.


----------



## TmB123 (Feb 8, 2013)

This is a link to the official Sram/ Zipp release http://www.zipp.com/_media/pdfs/support/SRAM_ZIPP_V6.V7.V8_Customer_Notice 3_16_2016.pdf

Looks like my 202 Firecrest will be going back, thankfully it seems my 404 Firestrike is ok


----------



## mrwirey (May 30, 2008)

I'll be taking my 101, 303 Firecrest, and 808 Firecrest front wheels to my LBS on Monday. I also have a set of skewers, which came with my new 303 Firecrest disc wheelset, which are on the Zipp recall list. I'm four for four. I'm hoping for a quick and painless resolution to this issue. I like my Zipps and I want very much to remain a satisfied customer.

Very respectfully, Tim


----------



## TmB123 (Feb 8, 2013)

It should hopefully be fairly painless, I guess how quick depends on where in the queue your wheels end up by the time they get back to Zipp. I suspect they are going to have a lot of wheels back in the shop sooner or later.


----------



## 67fb (Jul 30, 2007)

TmB123 said:


> This is a link to the official Sram/ Zipp release http://www.zipp.com/_media/pdfs/support/SRAM_ZIPP_V6.V7.V8_Customer_Notice 3_16_2016.pdf
> 
> Looks like my 202 Firecrest will be going back, thankfully it seems my 404 Firestrike is ok


Another link, it clearly shows the timeline of their hubs: Support | Identify Zipp Products | Hub Timeline | Zipp - Speed Weaponry

After much reading, I do think everything with a flanged hub is recalled, thats a lot of wheels. These hubs were sold from 2009 to sometime in 2014 or 2015.


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

in my case in Canada, I gave my wheel to my LBS and they shipped it to the distributor here and they will receive the hubs from zipp to do the job directly in here.


----------



## TmB123 (Feb 8, 2013)

Took my wheel in this morning, so now we play the waiting game


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

TmB123 said:


> Took my wheel in this morning, so now we play the waiting game


May the force be with you.
Let's hope it doesn't take forever.


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

MMsRepBike said:


> I think they make sub-par equipment and use the public as unwitting beta testers.


Utterly clueless statement. I have some 202s with the V9 hubs and they have been brilliant.


----------



## TmB123 (Feb 8, 2013)

MMsRepBike said:


> May the force be with you.
> Let's hope it doesn't take forever.


i guess it will depend on how long the LBS waits before sending a shipment of wheels off, how long before news of the recall spreads and people do something about it, and where my wheels land in the workshop with potentially 1000's of others. Fortunately I'm not riding those wheels at the moment, so not super critical for me.


----------



## 67fb (Jul 30, 2007)

TmB123 said:


> i guess it will depend on how long the LBS waits before sending a shipment of wheels off, how long before news of the recall spreads and people do something about it, and where my wheels land in the workshop with potentially 1000's of others....



Stopped at the LBS today, wheels in hand. They had seen the news over the weekend, and called SRAM today for some direction. They have no useful information at this time. 

I agree, there will be a flood of wheels sent back to Zipp, how many thousands? Every front wheel built between 2009 and late 2014. Thats alot.


----------



## TmB123 (Feb 8, 2013)

Completely unrelated, but I am selling another set of wheels privately, I rang around to all the local shops trying to find some used wheel boxes to ship them in (usually there are plenty). None of the shops have any as they are all shipping Zipp wheels back!


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

MMsRepBike said:


> Zipp recalls 18,530 quick-release skewers, expands hub recall - BikeRadar


If people are not running Campagnolo or Dura Ace skewers they are retarded. They are the ONLY acceptable skewer. Saving weight in a skewer is as dumb as doing it on a seat. A seat however is just less dangerous.


----------



## 67fb (Jul 30, 2007)

67fb said:


> ... there will be a flood of wheels sent back to Zipp, how many thousands? Every front wheel built between 2009 and late 2014. Thats alot.


Found a little information on the recall from last year, which was limited to the original 88 front hub, that had the large flange. A Velonews article claims that number was 12,000. That hub was available for part of 2009 thru May 2010. 

The expanded recall of all flanged hubs thru intro of the V9 front hub will be a huge number of wheels. The plan is to inspect, and rebuild each individual customers wheel? Deal with all the possible variations and individual issues? Why not swap, at the LBS? If you bought a set, swap the set....


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

The CPSC site says something like 54000 wheels affected with another couple thousand in Canada.

For those of you who took to LBS - Are these places Zipp/SRAM dealers? Mine is not, stopping by on my ride today to ask, but curious how that worked out for others.


----------



## TmB123 (Feb 8, 2013)

Is the 54000 wheels just in the US?
I'm in Australia and imagine there are "one or two" sets floating around here too.

I took mine back to the LBS where I bought my bike, they are a Specialized concept store but do still sell Zipp wheels.


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

I think 54k is the number sold in US. 

I stopped by the LBS yesterday. Guy made a call to SRAM, shop will ship the wheels (I have a 202 and 303) and SRAM will replace the hub, re-lace with new spokes. I'm dropping them off today, will post with updates. I'm expecting a couple of weeks turnaround. 

The shop offered a loaner wheel, but I am Imelda Marcos like where it comes to bike parts.


----------



## scottR3 (Aug 13, 2013)

Just found out my Zipp 303's are part of the recall. LBS is sending the wheel back to SRAM and they will a) rebuild the wheel for me with a new hub, OR b) provide a new wheel to me if there are any issues with my 303 rim. 

Who knows how long it will take but I guess the good news is I didn't have a crash!


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

I've sent my wheels last Friday and received today. . Wow amazing service


----------



## TmB123 (Feb 8, 2013)

I was just told by my LBS that SRAM should already have my wheels and they are targeting a 3 day turnaround on them.


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

TmB123 said:


> I was just told by my LBS that SRAM should already have my wheels and they are targeting a 3 day turnaround on them.


Mine, the job has been done directly here in Canada by the distributor, lambert cycle.


----------



## TmB123 (Feb 8, 2013)

Got my wheel back yesterday, new hub and spokes, 2 weeks with Easter in the middle, so not too bad.


----------



## mrwirey (May 30, 2008)

TmB123 said:


> Got my wheel back yesterday, new hub and spokes, 2 weeks with Easter in the middle, so not too bad.


I'm at two weeks as of today ... w8n on three wheels (101, FC 303, FC 808). Maybe mine will come in this week as well. You give me hope.

V/r, Tim


----------



## mrwirey (May 30, 2008)

All,
I got my wheels back from my LBS yesterday. New hubs and spokes on my original rims. It took about two weeks from flash to bang. There were letters of apology stapled to each wheel, which was nice. 

My only issue: The wheels are no longer straight and true like they once were. They were dead on perfect when I took them to my LBS, but now they are off just enough to irritate me. I'll ride them once each then put them on the truing stand and true them myself.

Rant done. Back to regular programming.

Very respectfully, Tim


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

Geez. Looks like they hired a bunch of labour to handle the recall volume and quality suffers. Getting a front wheel true and even is a pretty easy task.


----------



## TmB123 (Feb 8, 2013)

mrwirey said:


> My only issue: The wheels are no longer straight and true like they once were. They were dead on perfect when I took them to my LBS, but now they are off just enough to irritate me. I'll ride them once each then put them on the truing stand and true them myself.


That's not good - maybe they hired a bunch of back packers to do the work....
I never checked mine, just put them all back together and stuck them back in their wheel bags, hopefully they are ok!


----------



## Dave67 (Aug 21, 2013)

My 303 had the 88 huds and should be cover. So I took them to the LBS and they confirmed the front was covered. They decided to check the rear wheel and while flexing the spokes the rear flang broke and 4 spokes came loose. The SRAM rep was there the day I took the wheels and he was informed that if both were not covered I would be on Dura Ace and 240 hubs with debranded rims. SRAM sponsors my team. After some back and forth SRAM is covering both.
Lets hope they do a good job. SRAM can't many more hits to their rep.


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

Got mine back today, a 202 and 303. Not quite a 3 week turnaround. The 202 is true and spins nicely. Problems with the 303. It was out of true, no big deal popped it on the truing stand and straightened it out but when I mounted it on the bike it made a strange noise like a brake rub. Still there after checking the brakes and remounting the tire. Close inspection reveals one of the spokes isn't seated properly. Probably an easy fix but I'm going to take it back and let the LBS/SRAM deal with it.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

Our group had 10 sets go in to the lbs two weeks ago. First two came back yesterday. One had perfectly even tensions and was perfectly true, second was true as well, but tensions were all over the place. I evened out tensions and trued the wheel again. All good now. So bottom line is that with all that extra volume of work, the quality is variable and it's worth it to check when they come back. For info, I use the park tm-1 and zipp front wheels should be about "13" on the park. That translates into about 100 kg tension.


----------



## n2deep (Mar 23, 2014)

Got my 101 front back today also, perfect, New hub and spokes!!! Thanks Zipp!! Your definitely on the top of the list for my next set!! Worked this transaction through "Outspokin" Augusta,, one of the great LBSs


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

Dropped my wheel off on April 1 and still haven't heard anything. Not sure if it's Zipp on the LBS sat on it. In any event I'm not happy waiting on nearly 6 weeks. 

Anyone else in the US wait 5-6 weeks?

*Edited*--Apparently the LBS never sent the wheel despite claiming to have done so when I called to check in on the progress. I called him on April 27th and it showed up at Zipp on April 28th so it looks like LBS dropped the ball and sent it overnight or something. But for all that, brands are only as good as their dealer networks.


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

That's a long time. 3 weeks for me as noted earlier. I'm not sure how you can track it, but I'd start pestering LBS. I took pics of my serial #s on the inside of the rim before handing them over.


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks. Zipp says it's way outside of what they expect for turn around and are looking into it.

*Edited*--Apparently the LBS never sent the wheel despite claiming to have done so when I called to check in on the progress. I called him on April 27th and it showed up at Zipp on April 28th so it looks like LBS dropped the ball and sent it overnight or something. But for all that, brands are only as good as their dealer networks.


----------



## knobster368 (Aug 29, 2009)

My LBS sent in my 101 and I got it back after three weeks. That's the good part. The bad part is they sent me back a beat up/scratched up wheel with half the decals scratched up or torn off they also did not put rim tape back on. My LBS is trying to help me get this taken care of with Zipp/SRAM. However, it's been another couple weeks now with out a wheel.


----------



## TmB123 (Feb 8, 2013)

Was it definitely your wheel that you got back? As someone mentioned earlier, i took photos of my serial number just in case.

Tyres, tubes, rim tape, skewers etc should have all been removed before sending in the wheel(s).


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

For that kind of situation, I'm happy to live in Canada .... 
I received my zipp in 3 days. Sorry for you guys, 3 weeks and more it's pretty long .


----------



## knobster368 (Aug 29, 2009)

Not sure if it was my wheel or not. Only saw it for a second when it came back. My LBS has it while dealing with Zipp.


----------



## bitterertundra0 (Jun 17, 2012)

shotojs78 said:


> For that kind of situation, I'm happy to live in Canada ....
> I received my zipp in 3 days. Sorry for you guys, 3 weeks and more it's pretty long .


Doesn't seem to apply to the whole country? I'm in Calgary and they've had my wheel for a month and a half.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

In Toronto. We've had our carbon zipps coming back within a couple of weeks consistently. However, this recall also applies to the aluminum 101's. Those are not coming back yet (been 4 weeks now). My guess is that since zipp is not rebuilding the 101's but instead replacing them with zipp 30's there is a hold up on the replacement wheels.


----------



## kookieCANADA (Jan 20, 2011)

bitterertundra0 said:


> Doesn't seem to apply to the whole country? I'm in Calgary and they've had my wheel for a month and a half.


Mine took about 5 weeks from the day I dropped it off at the LBS to the day I picked them up. The LBS sent them to the Zipp distributor (I think Norco) in the Toronto area and they did the hub replacement and truing of the wheel.


----------



## kookieCANADA (Jan 20, 2011)

goodboyr said:


> In Toronto. We've had our carbon zipps coming back within a couple of weeks consistently. However, this recall also applies to the aluminum 101's. Those are not coming back yet (been 4 weeks now). My guess is that since zipp is not rebuilding the 101's but instead replacing them with zipp 30's there is a hold up on the replacement wheels.


I got my 101s back along with my 404s.


----------



## bitterertundra0 (Jun 17, 2012)

The shop told me all wheels are being shipped to Toronto so I can see why you'd get them quickly there. I have an old 404 with an aluminum brake track which is now sold as a 60. I did get a call 2 weeks ago that they broke my rim and were replacing with a brand new 60.


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

What hub are folks getting? I got a 2014 V9 88, others have gotten the 2015 – 77. It looks like they used the same spokes on the 2014 V9 88.


----------



## TmB123 (Feb 8, 2013)

2014 v9 88


----------



## Bogie (Apr 20, 2017)

Really


----------

